# BBB started 1/6/16



## tropics (Jan 21, 2016)

Took the BBB out of the fridge yesterday,rinsed and soaked for a while.Let dry over night in the fridge.

out of the fridge MES warming up













100_3562.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 21, 2016






Smoker warmed and AMNPS 1 row loaded with Apple & Alder













100_3563.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 21, 2016






Nice smoke













100_3565.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 21, 2016






6 hrs of smoke at an average temp of 120*













100_3581.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 21, 2016






Will slice this weekend

Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 21, 2016)

That's some nice color on that BBB.


----------



## tropics (Jan 21, 2016)

c farmer said:


> That's some nice color on that BBB.


Adam Thanks I was looking for your post and wonder if you sliced it yet? 

Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 21, 2016)

This weekend.  Its resting.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 21, 2016)

Looking good Richie!  Nice color on it.  I just bought a huge package of butts so I might make some of this!


----------



## tropics (Jan 21, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Looking good Richie! Nice color on it. I just bought a huge package of butts so I might make some of this!


Chris Thanks it was one of the first I cut up out of the 8 I bought. I used Bearcarvers Step by Step for this

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159333/bears-step-by-step-index#post_1149932

John my apologies I should have that in the heading

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 21, 2016)

tropics said:


> Chris Thanks it was one of the first I cut up out of the 8 I bought. I used Bearcarvers Step by Step for this
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159333/bears-step-by-step-index#post_1149932
> 
> ...


LOL---That's OK Richie!!

I'll forgive you if you don't forget to show us the Beautiful pics of your Sliced BBB after you slice it.

I'll be back for those Pics with Points in hand.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2016)

Tasty looking bacon!

POINTS!!!!


----------



## twoalpha (Jan 21, 2016)

Richie

Looking good at this point. Your going to like this BBB.

Plan ahead on the slicing and let it rest in the freezer for about 3 hours or just throw it out in the snow that coming your way this weekend.

Slices more uniform for sure.

Waiting on the final pics   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Larry


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2016)

Great looking BBB!

The color is awesome!!

Like everyone else, looking forward to the sliced pics!







Al


----------



## driedstick (Jan 22, 2016)

Yeppers I will have to agree,, nice looking BBB 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Your smoker is not very full thou LOL but I am sure you are still happy hehehehe

DS


----------



## tropics (Jan 22, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---That's OK Richie!!
> 
> I'll forgive you if you don't forget to show us the Beautiful pics of your Sliced BBB after you slice it.
> 
> ...


Pics will be this weekend for sure.

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 22, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking bacon!
> 
> POINTS!!!!


Case Thanks will tell better when I eat it LOL Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 22, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Great looking BBB!
> 
> The color is awesome!!
> 
> ...


Al you guys ate getting me excited about slicing Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 22, 2016)

driedstick said:


> Yeppers I will have to agree,, nice looking BBB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DS Thanks I have a real unhappy smoker right now.Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie

UNHAPPY SMOKER













100_3585.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 22, 2016


















100_3587.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 22, 2016


----------



## driedstick (Jan 22, 2016)

tropics said:


> DS Thanks I have a real unhappy smoker right now.Thanks for the point I appreciate it
> 
> Richie
> 
> ...


Dang it man!! What happen there?? Still some hot coals when you put the cover on??  

DS


----------



## tropics (Jan 22, 2016)

driedstick said:


> Dang it man!! What happen there?? Still some hot coals when you put the cover on??
> 
> DS


Neighbors shed electrical fire,my grill looks the same Pool cover thank God its only the cover.No body hurt the other stuff can be replaced.I have my MES 40 going right now.

Richie


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 23, 2016)

dang-it., better than electrical fire on or in the MES.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks great Richie, can't wait for sliced pics !    Thumbs Up

BTW, glad no one was hurt in the fire... Sounds to me like your a great neighbor !


----------



## tropics (Jan 23, 2016)

Hoity Toit said:


> dang-it., better than electrical fire on or in the MES.


I don't think my tin shed would have went up like that.just happy no one was hurt and it didn't get out of control.Should be slicing tomorrow

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 23, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks great Richie, can't wait for sliced pics !


Justin Thanks should be up tomorrow.

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 24, 2016)

Finally all sliced and packaged up

Knife sliced without freezing 













100_3615.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 24, 2016






Beautiful color all the way thru













100_3616.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 24, 2016






another shot













100_3618.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 24, 2016






Packaged and ready to freeze they will not need vac pac













100_3619.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 24, 2016






Again I wave a hand saying thanks Bearcarver

Thanks for looking

Richie

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159333/bears-step-by-step-index#post_1149932


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 24, 2016)

That's beautiful.  I still haven't sliced mine yet.


----------



## tropics (Jan 24, 2016)

Okay I showed mine LOL

Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## twoalpha (Jan 24, 2016)

Richie

BBB sure looks awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice job for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Larry


----------



## tropics (Jan 24, 2016)

twoalpha said:


> Richie
> 
> BBB sure looks awesome.
> 
> ...


Larry Thanks I was hoping to have a piece of Butt like the one you did more marbling in the fat. Thanks for the point I appreciate it.

Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2016)

Looks great Richie, gonna be some tasty stuff !  I been meaning to make more BBB...  Just pulled a butt out of the freezer !


----------



## tropics (Jan 24, 2016)

This is the nicest one I have made,the butt works aso much better then the shoulder.Thanks for the point Justin I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## disco (Jan 24, 2016)

Points for Beautiful Buck Board Bacon, Bro (is that BBBBB?)

Disco


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 24, 2016)

That does look very nice indeed.   I need to make some.


----------



## tropics (Jan 24, 2016)

Disco said:


> Points for Beautiful Buck Board Bacon, Bro (is that BBBBB?)
> 
> Disco


Disco Thank you I have to fry some up with eggs maybe tomorrow Thanks for the point 

Richie


----------



## homegrown heat (Jan 25, 2016)

tropics
 nice work!  With the wholesale cost of a decent belly here in Canada (per kg about $10.45), BBB looks like the way to go at almost 1/3 that cost.....nice work bro.


----------



## smokin phil (Jan 25, 2016)

.


----------



## tropics (Jan 26, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> That does look very nice indeed. I need to make some.


 CB I made it with a picnic shoulder once not as nice as the butt


homegrown heat said:


> @tropics nice work! With the wholesale cost of a decent belly here in Canada (per kg about $10.45), BBB looks like the way to go at almost 1/3 that cost.....nice work bro.


 It is cheaper then belly here also.

Thanks for the nice words guys

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks great richie!  I will have to try this for sure but right now I have so much bacon in my freezer I'll hold off!


----------



## tropics (Jan 26, 2016)

Smokin Phil said:


> I never get tired of seeing BBB. It's like a slice of love.


Phil thanks I agree a slice of love, with some eggs Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 26, 2016)

tropics said:


> Finally all sliced and packaged up
> 
> Knife sliced without freezing
> 
> ...


Looks Awesome, Richie!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









That's Pretty Stuff!!--------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tropics (Jan 26, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome, Richie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John Glad to see you back online.We wound up with almost 30"s of snow. Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 26, 2016)

tropics said:


> John Glad to see you back online.We wound up with almost 30"s of snow. Thanks for the point I appreciate it
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!!

We ended up with about 31", and it almost freaking killed me!!!

Anything over 22" is a Royal PITA !!!

Bear


----------



## tropics (Jan 26, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Richie!!
> 
> We ended up with about 31", and it almost freaking killed me!!!
> 
> ...


I hear ya my heart rate was way up.

Richie


----------



## dukeburger (Jan 26, 2016)

Beauty BBB, Richie! Nice sliced shots. Points!


----------



## tropics (Jan 27, 2016)

DB sorry I thought I responded to this,my bad it was another post.Thanks for the point and kind words I appreciate it

Richie


----------

